# LFT 11/3/16



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

No one hunting today?


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be on stand


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Heading out shortly


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Getting dressed.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck boy's and girl's, 10 hours away from 5 days of straight deer hunting !
Flight


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Still at work for the next couple of days. HR department here has shut down all the chasing.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

What does LFT 
stand for?? Lol


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

J D said:


> What does LFT
> stand for?? Lol



Looking for Tush


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

stickman1978 said:


> No one hunting today?


I am waiting for the rain to let up then heading in to my bestest spot. A North wind kill zone. I'm after a buck that looks very similar to one taken yesterday by TJD. a tall heavy 8.

Almost go time no rain on the roof. Good luck all.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Boarding a plane shortly. Ill be in the woods near Glennie Saturday through Friday.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Getting ready in Ottawa , Good luck and be safe


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I will be on stand this morning, new spot going in deep.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm headed out. Good luck all.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for Tush


Nice...


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Craves said:


> Nice...



Lord take me downtown.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Lots of deer feeding on side of highway this morning. Expecting a slower than normal day this morning. I'll be in a low impact observation stand this morning. Good luck fellas!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in waiting for sunrise. Sitting on the edge of a great bedding spot. later I'm moving to a spot to try out my new decoy.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> Lord tak
> 
> 
> 
> Lord take me downtown.


Ok Billy Gibbons!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Just parked at my spot in Ohio. Had to stop off at a meijer to blow out the toilet!!! Didn't want to have to add to the sharted thread. Good luck guys.

61 degrees ugh!!!!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Great moon phase peak evenings til Sunday good luck.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Grunting and running nearby. A good start.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Distracted at work and itching to get out. Was supposed to be off all week but rescheduled Tuesday through today until next week. All my gear is organized and packed. I'm set to hunt the next 6 days and 9 out of the next 13. The push is on. Good luck to all who are out. Try and save me one!


----------



## beardbusterbarry (Apr 18, 2006)

A lone doe so far and the turkeys are flying down in northern Kent.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bowhunt said:


> Checking in from Calhoun. Quiet so far.


Same here except for the Sandhill cranes they are so loud


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

A single doe just came through moving in the opposite direction she should if she were returning to bed. Hopefully that means the rain had them hunkered down all night and now it's go time. Heard some chasing also but never saw what was doing it.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

All is quite here in Barry co


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Heard some chasing and had 7 baldies come by. No signs of the buck yet.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

6 does just came by being pushed by a small buck. Got the heart rate going hearing grunting over the ridge until I saw him. Good start


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

nothing in my part of iosco yet


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait to get out this afternoon.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

What a mess getting in this morning. We got a lot of rain here in sag county. I jumped 2 at the tree. No deer sighted yet. Left boot has a leak so that foot is a swamp. Wish I brought an extra pair of socks!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing yet in Barry county...


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Heard grunting/chasing this morning around 8 then had a shooter come by about 75 yards away. It may have been the wide 8. Just had a 4pt come by within range. I might have to sit all day.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nothing here yet. Get the feeling this hunt will be deerless, don't know why. Not confident in this spot


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

You all got me jealous this morning. I want to be out so bad but had to drop the truck off at the dealer this morning. Couple more sits here before heading to Indiana next week for 6 days of hunting. Good luck to all out there and be safe.


----------



## gobbler getter (Oct 2, 2014)

Get to go in late to work for the rest of this week and all of next week so I can hunt mornings. Nothing moving so far this morning


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Only one small buck and couple does in Calhoun county.


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have deer all evening/morning long, but no movement in daylight. Story of my life.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

dinoday said:


> BBD...at M59 and Garfield this morning
> I saw 2 hit on 59 driving in this morning.
> Good luck out there everyone.


 what time was this wondering if I missed it on my way to work this morning hit 59 at 94 around 630


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Had 2 different pairs of does move through, nothing following.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Had to slam on the binders to avoid a 2.5 year old big 6 this morning on the way to work. Almost spilled my coffee! Clinton County.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Just got set up for long sit


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Ingham county 7 bucks so far. All seeking or chasing.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Livingston as well; hunting spots in Howell and fowlerville and have not seen any chasing yet either. Been very slow so far this week


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Quiet no deer spotted yet. Best Days for me so far have been Halloween and Nov 2nd. This time of year anything can happen.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Had 2 does abd 2 fawns pass by, nothing following


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Small buck bedded 25 yds behind me


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ever had a bedded buck grunt? This one has twice since it laid down


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

going out for afternoon hunt, but re washing all my stuff, and washing down my doe deke. also thawing the tail I took from my oct, 3rd doe to out on deke. also packing estrus for the first time this year. have an 8, and a 10 on cams, but both at night


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

northwoods whitetails said:


> View attachment 232250
> Up 20 and at it again.


Any rutting activity in Menominee yet?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Just got set up for long sit


Dan you see any big boys chasing yet???


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Dead...


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

At work till 3 then headed north for the weekend havnt been up in 2 weeks hopefully the rest will be good and one of our shooters comes by


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Barn cat just went through. Woods had been quiet, except for leaves rustling here and there from squirrels. Now every squirrel and bird in the area is on full tilt! Amazing!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

3 small bucks and several does so far.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Might be staying on stand awhile. Bedded at 10 yards


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

My entrance wasn't very stellar this morning. New spot on stateland, used GPS and compass to find tree. Did hear some crashing followed by some serious snorting a couple hundred yards north at 830, followed by something walking 100 yards west afterwards. To thick to see anything. Nothing since. Brought sandwiches , may make it a long sit something would start happening.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

The rut is over lol


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

hunting shiawassee, came in by boat for an all day sit. one 1.5 yr old 6 point and spike walked right under me. Good conditions, deer should be on the move today.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just had a 2 y/o 8 go through the front yard. Didn't hunt this morning, took Mom to see the Moody Blues last night.


----------



## jdguide (Mar 26, 2015)

Kdub said:


> Been very slow today. Been on stand since6:30 this morning. Seemed like time was right for an all day sit. Have seen 2 bucks: nice one at noon and a 6pt at 1:30. Hard to stay awake for 12 hours when its this slow.


Been sitting all day too, one doe sighting at 3:30ish. Hope the long wait today is worth it this evening


----------



## tnvet (Sep 9, 2012)

Cass county fresh tracks from yesterday rain. No sightings.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Sitting all day also... zip


----------



## gamegetter (Dec 20, 2000)

Been on th stand now for 30 minutes hope for some quick action in eaton county


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Been back since 2pm, different stand. Not a damn thing moving...


----------



## kbreal15 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just got in the stand in Emmett county. Edge of his bedroom. I hope. They seem to running good this week. Good luck guys!


----------



## Intrepidoutdoors (Apr 5, 2016)

On stand in Livingston co. Sitting by a creek crossing with a Crp field 80 yards to the north and a bean field 200 to the south.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Big 1.5yo spike cruised by at 30yds. Have had a buck go by every sit in this stand, now they just need to get bigger.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back in scene where I missed a 12 point Saturday. Seen a couple bucks in the distance so far. So hoping it's a good evening.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Always fun getting to a stand on private property that u have been saving and find a stand 15 feet from it on your property.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

On stand in St Clair county hoping to see some chasing tonight, I have yet to see any... good luck all.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Intrepidoutdoors said:


> On stand in Livingston co. Sitting by a creek crossing with a Crp field 80 yards to the north and a bean field 200 to the south.


GORGEOUS spot!!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice just discovered an apple tree on my property line!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice afternoon Leelanau Co just sat


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sam22 said:


> Been on stand in Presque Isle for an hour. I packed in my XOP stand with Cranford steps and hung the stand in one-trip-up. I'm in the cover, looking for the big one. Pretty excited! Rut sign is surprisingly sparse for this spot though.


I was at the cottage this weekend and on my 1.5 mile walk I seen no buck activity. Nothing around our house either. Headed to Mt. Pleasant tonight after my hunt to hunt there . I'll be at the cottage starting Sunday hunting.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lenawee county.


----------



## Intrepidoutdoors (Apr 5, 2016)

1.5 or 2.5? This guy surprised me. Thought he was a shooter at first.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Solo button buck


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Long day. Just saw first deer. Small six point.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Rain started over an hour ago and haven't seem anything since. they must think it's last night all over again.


----------

